# I emailed Dr Charles Stanley to have Mr Phil Robertson preach



## 04ctd (May 23, 2013)

what do you guys think?

should the most popular preacher on TV have the #1 rated TV show patriarch come speak?

I really had dismissed Duck Dynasty before, but after ALL my friends were raving over it, I have started watching.  It's a very good family dynamic, and that little prayer & family time at the end sets a good example


this shows his understanding of the forces at work...




this page has a lot of videos on DD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_0XS1vaX-M



should be 11 hours of videos here:
_Willie & Phil Robertson, stars of Duck Dynasty, talk about fake bleeps, praying in Jesus' name, and getting flack from Christians.
For more about the Robertson family, read our latest DigiMag all about the Duck Dynasty crew:_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBQJ...ew-vl&list=PLA63YK7R8yLlf6a4Vn-l_-faiWWymZPj9


here is Dr Stanley's www.intouch.org video archive:
http://www.intouch.org/Broadcast/VideoArchives.aspx

we were downloading Dr Stanley's video's to watch with our youth group, he really simplifies a lot of stuff.


----------



## stringmusic (May 23, 2013)

I think it's a great idea! Hope it can be worked out.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 24, 2013)

I doubt the church Charles Stanley pastors would allow it inside their church. There's a denominational difference...isn't there?


----------



## Ronnie T (May 25, 2013)

They might not appreciate Phil's attire.


----------



## formula1 (May 25, 2013)

*Re:*

He would been very much accepted and a brother in Christ there.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 25, 2013)

I like both men, and I suspect God has sent them on a journey to reach different people. Please keep us updated on the e-mail.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 25, 2013)

formula1 said:


> He would been very much accepted and a brother in Christ there.





hobbs27 said:


> I like both men, and I suspect God has sent them on a journey to reach different people. Please keep us updated on the e-mail.



I think so.
.


----------



## 04ctd (May 28, 2013)

No response to my query, you guys ought to hit www.intouch.org and ask the same thing.

I don't think Phil preaches a denomation, he mostly preaches getting saved.

I think Dr Stanley is at a state in his life where he knows the best thing to do is REACH PEOPLE...regardless of whiskers, denomation, or camo clothes.  I think he has a real heart to reach the lost, and I think this would be a great "cross over" to reach more people.

I think that's a big obstacle to church/christianity today, "it ain't cool" ....but the Duck Dynasty family is making God cool.  

My Youth Group LOVES watching all thier videos off YouTube.  (Jase goes somewhere, shows up with his Bible and a Duck Call, says "that's ALL I KNOW...the Bible, and duck calls")



I have watched Dr Stanley enough (ok, a WHOLE LOT) to know that his video's repeat pretty often, I think that means he is having a lot of guest preachers on Sunday morning, so they re-run one of his sermons on TV (you can find the repeat's if you hit the above video archive and look for the same titles)

pray about it! pray more, then start over!


----------



## Ronnie T (May 28, 2013)

04ctd said:


> No response to my query, you guys ought to hit www.intouch.org and ask the same thing.
> 
> I don't think Phil preaches a denomation, he mostly preaches getting saved.
> 
> ...



Not me brother.  Bro Stanley doesn't need me to ask him a question like that.
There's plenty of avenues and opportunities for you to hear Bro Phil Robinson rather than insisting it comes through Bro Stanley.

I did enjoy the web sites you made available in the 1st post.  Phil has a definite message for Christ doesn't he?


----------



## 04ctd (May 28, 2013)

no, not insisting.
but prayerful consideration. praying constantly

just us, even talking about it on here, will lead more people to see the youtube's of the DD clan, and see how strong their faith is, and share that with their church, family, and on facebook.

most of my Youth Group is AMAZED when people publicly proclaim their Christianity. I think the testimony of the DD clan is amazing many people.


Here's Jase's interview story:


----------



## Ronnie T (May 28, 2013)

I agree.  And maybe some adults will be attracted to the Lord through the lives of the Robinsons.


----------



## 04ctd (Jun 14, 2013)

I got "got" yesterday....

daughter had some probs, so we skipped Wed night service to keep Gkids. The 4 year old really wanted to go to church, but we did not have thier dress clothes.

so we tuned ole Charles Stanley in, on the Boom Box, and listened to it as kids were in the blow-up pool

they were at the house again Thursday night, and of course got in the kiddie pool.  the 4 year old says "I wanna hear Church"
wife says "huh, what"
4yo "I want to hear church on the radio, you know...Charles Stanley!!"




and last week, was talking to a young lady, ~30? about DD, and this post, and I said that they talked about $3x too much on DD....and she light me up.

she said if more people had a healthy attitude about it, and were more open about it, maybe less kids would seek it out as some great mysterious taboo.

she works in a pregnancy center, and she was very adamant that most of the girls she counseled need role models that loved each other wholeheartedly, and were open about having intimacy be one small part of a complete relationship.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 14, 2013)

Yep.  You got "got"............

By a younger woman no less.   
Happens to me all the time.
.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 18, 2013)

ive heard phil preach before he was "famous". 
he can shell down the corn and step on some toes. 

T


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Stanley if I remember right is a Baptist who believes in salvation by faith alone. Phil is a member of a group that some consider a cult and he preaches baptismal regeneration. I would say that there are some marked differences but hey if you have a cool reality show and talk about Jesus why not? I mean who cares about the bible and all that?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Phil is a member of a group that some consider a cult ...



Some consider every church a cult -- except their own.


----------



## 04ctd (Jul 3, 2013)

well....a friends Pastor called, to have some of the DD guys come speak at their church.

DD wants $25,000 each for them to come speak.

which seems......

but, if you think about it, that keeps them from having to run off to every church in the country, which would wear them out.

and for all we know, they turn that money into some awesome Kingdom work.

"it is....._what it is"_


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 3, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Stanley if I remember right is a Baptist who believes in salvation by faith alone. Phil is a member of a group that some consider a cult and he preaches baptismal regeneration. I would say that there are some marked differences but hey if you have a cool reality show and talk about Jesus why not? I mean who cares about the bible and all that?



If I were you I wouldn't believe everything you read or hear.  You might listen to some of what the man himself has to say.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 3, 2013)

04ctd said:


> well....a friends Pastor called, to have some of the DD guys come speak at their church.
> 
> DD wants $25,000 each for them to come speak.
> 
> ...



I'll go speak for half that.  What's the address?


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 7, 2013)

For 1000 bucks I'll go help ya Ronnie


----------



## 04ctd (Jan 12, 2014)

_ Published on Sep 19, 2013

Duck Commander Phil Robertson from Duck Dynasty spoke to the congregation of Saddleback church in July on why people need Jesus and why the founders would agree -- and I gotta say it was awesome. I watched it last night and knew I had to post it for you guys. Duck Commander's message is really simple, that people need to love God and love each other and he delivers it beautifully. He really is a fantastic preacher.
_


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> For 1000 bucks I'll go help ya Ronnie



Heck I'll preach for a possum n sweet tater dinner.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 12, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Heck I'll preach for a possum n sweet tater dinner.



Hahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## 04ctd (Jan 13, 2014)

whew! fat people love sweet potatoes, i got hungry just looking at these recipes:

http://www.ncsweetpotatoes.com/sweet-potato-recipes/


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 13, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> I agree.  And maybe some adults will be attracted to the Lord through the lives of the Robinsons.


 
They already are Ronnie.  I know a couple of people in the church they attend (WFR Church in West Monroe La) and one of them is Missy's dad.  Another friend (sister) posts on FB some of their worship and people coming to Christ every week.  I'm sure there are countless others we have not heard about. It's exciting to see Phil and Jase baptizing folks who have made Jesus Lord of their lives and to see Missy as part of the Praise team.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2014)

Throwback said:


> ive heard phil preach before he was "famous".
> he can shell down the corn and step on some toes.
> 
> T



Yeah,  he did that to a mens group in Monroe, Ga about 5 years ago.  He isnt a fancy charismatic speaker, but he gets it done.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

04ctd said:


> whew! fat people love sweet potatoes, i got hungry just looking at these recipes:
> 
> http://www.ncsweetpotatoes.com/sweet-potato-recipes/



How did you know I was fat?


----------

